# Lucas Tischer



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

The big news in Brazil right now is that one more Brazilian Player is already at the NBA... It was reported that lucas Tischer has signed a 1-year deal with the Phoenix Suns and would play in the team indicated by Barbosa...

Well, it was announced in almost all TVs here... but i never heard a comment about that here... is it true? What are the terms of the deal?


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Rafaelaraujotody said:


> The big news in Brazil right now is that one more Brazilian Player is already at the NBA... It was reported that lucas Tischer has signed a 1-year deal with the Phoenix Suns and would play in the team indicated by Barbosa...
> 
> Well, it was announced in almost all TVs here... but i never heard a comment about that here... is it true? What are the terms of the deal?


Word is that he came to an agreement with the Suns following their summer league games in Las Vegas, but that it would not be signed until he returns to the US right before training camp.

Most Suns fans assume he will be assigned to the development league, but could join the regular roster if there are injuries to any of the team's big men.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah I'm pretty sure he will be assigned to the d league. I don't know if he is ready for the NBA yet from what I hear, he is still very raw and needs to work on the game a little bit morel.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

D League will most likely be his destination, and that is not a bad thing for him.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

He didn't even officialy sign yet, what if he pulls off a shocker and goes to play overseas.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The following was in the Arizona Republic 

Free throws 
Phoenix has 14 signed players. Lucas Tischer, a Brazilian big man with raw potential, signed without an official announcement.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

azirishmusic said:


> The following was in the Arizona Republic
> 
> Free throws
> Phoenix has 14 signed players. Lucas Tischer, a Brazilian big man with raw potential, signed without an official announcement.


So a verbal signing :raised_ey


----------

